# 2018 R Series



## MMsRepBike

:23:

Bravo Cervelo!

They nailed most of my issues with this bike in it's recent update. 

I have a 2014 R5 and I stopped riding it due to it's geometry. Looks like it's time to sell it and buy a new version.

Longer wheelbase
Slacker head tube angle
Greater trail
Longer chain stays
Lower bottom bracket
Larger tire clearance

It still has the flat sided squoval tubes which catch cross winds. It now has one of those stupid D shaped proprietary seat posts. It still has it's dumb bottom bracket standard. Overall though it's a win in my book. A super solid update.


----------



## Rashadabd

I had a 2011/2012 R3 and got rid of it for similar reasons. I really like this one as well. I like it more than the new Tarmac (at least on paper) and I would rank it better than the new BMC Teammachine as well due to price and aerodynamics. It appears to be a winner on a lot of levels. Lots to like here.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Looks like it can handle 32mm tires.

Hmmm.

Nah, that sounds a bit much for me... or...

Maybe I'll try 30s? I like 28s quite a bit, wonder where it'll drop off.


----------



## JSR

I'm riding 32s and really like them. Comfy, very stable on descents, no sweat when hitting pot holes, easy to traverse the odd gravel bit.

Caution: it's hard to find nice replacements and price = $60 - 100.


----------



## Rashadabd

I think 30mm will probably be the sweet spot for speed, comfort, and grip. 28s or 32s wouldn't be bad either though. What I love about this bike is that you get the longer chainstays, clearance for wider tires, and lower bb of an endurance bike on an all out race bike. That's what's up.


----------



## ttusomeone

I'm riding the current R5 and love it. I've been eyeing this new frame since they sorta debuted it at Dubai. 

I wonder how long it will be before they post the specific build specs? Specifically, I wonder what kind of hubs are on the Enve SES 3.4 wheels on the Di2 build. The design looks like Chris King (although I'm not hub expert) but the pictures on the Rseries site are unbranded.


----------



## kookieCANADA

ttusomeone said:


> I'm riding the current R5 and love it. I've been eyeing this new frame since they sorta debuted it at Dubai.
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before they post the specific build specs? Specifically, I wonder what kind of hubs are on the Enve SES 3.4 wheels on the Di2 build. The design looks like Chris King (although I'm not hub expert) but the pictures on the Rseries site are unbranded.


I have the 2017 S5 with the Enve 3.4. The hubs are Formula hubs, I don't remember which model. I didn't like them, they were heavy and loud.


----------



## ttusomeone

kookieCANADA said:


> I have the 2017 S5 with the Enve 3.4. The hubs are Formula hubs, I don't remember which model. I didn't like them, they were heavy and loud.


Thanks for the info. That's disappointing that they would put heavy hubs on nice rims. I can't imagine they'd change the hubs for this year. Looking at pictures they appear to be the same. Any idea on how much heavier those hubs are than others? Have you had any issues out of them, besides them being loud?


----------



## kookieCANADA

ttusomeone said:


> Thanks for the info. That's disappointing that they would put heavy hubs on nice rims. I can't imagine they'd change the hubs for this year. Looking at pictures they appear to be the same. Any idea on how much heavier those hubs are than others? Have you had any issues out of them, besides them being loud?


I sold them so I didn't get to use them that much. No issues though. With the new brake track, I think the brake pads will wear out quicker than other CC. From my first initial thoughts, I didnt' think the Formula hub spun as well as the CKs.

As for weight, I had another CC wheelset 38mm (brand name is WMD) with CKR45 hubs and the WMD was lighter by far. Note that the WMD had SRAM Red 10spd cassette while the Enve had SRAM Force 10spd cassette (don't know the weight difference between the two cassettes).

I was toying with the idea of switching out the hubs down the road but then decided it was too much of a hassle, so I sold the wheels.


----------



## ttusomeone

kookieCANADA said:


> I sold them so I didn't get to use them that much. No issues though. With the new brake track, I think the brake pads will wear out quicker than other CC. From my first initial thoughts, I didnt' think the Formula hub spun as well as the CKs.
> 
> As for weight, I had another CC wheelset 38mm (brand name is WMD) with CKR45 hubs and the WMD was lighter by far. Note that the WMD had SRAM Red 10spd cassette while the Enve had SRAM Force 10spd cassette (don't know the weight difference between the two cassettes).


Great - thanks for the info. I currently have a set of Martindale 50mm CC wheels with White Industry hubs, but was thinking of keeping the Enves. Now that I know they have a cheaper hub, I may just sell them before I ride them.


----------

